

Free for reddit Django & Python course- eCommerce site - patrickk
http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1cnmfq/free_for_reddit_coding_for_entrepreneurs_with/

======
alfasin
The coupon has expired...

~~~
vilgax
Use "learnmore" instead of "freedom" coupon.

~~~
alfasin
sold out as well :)

